# Radar Ultrasónico con interfaz en visual basic



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 29, 2008)

Saludos a todos.

Las hojas que adjunto describen la realización de un proyecto de un radar ultrasónico, con interfaz en visual basic.

A mí, me las proporcionó un profesor para que lo implementáramos en algún robot, espero armarlo alguno de estos días.

Esta en inglés.


Saludos y espero les sirva.


----------



## yanis_241088 (May 25, 2008)

hola podrias subir las imagenes un poco mas claras por favor me interesa mucho el tema

gracias espero que puedas


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (May 25, 2008)

Es lo mejor que tengo.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 26, 2008)

Tal vez este esquema les sirva


----------



## trujillo (Jun 2, 2008)

Saludos,

Si les sirve de algo encontre el source del diseñador del circuito y al parecer incluye tambien el asm y el hex para el pic, bueno ahi se los dejo.

Por otro lado las imagenes no son tan malas y ademas tienen un buen tamaño, así que con un poco de paciencia se puden leer sin problema.

Si alguien lo implementa no dejen de comentar.


----------



## MaMu (Jun 3, 2008)

Los invito a leer este proyecto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24598.html

Saludos


----------

